
UK Investment Analysis - IvanSologub
Catch a short note with the most interesting technological verticals of England for investors:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyurl.com&#x2F;s8jlwjf
======
gus_massa
Post with text instead of a URL have a penalty here, so it's more difficult to
get to the front page.

Also, please don't use URL shorteners here. [Note: The links redirects to an
article in Medium.]

------
mtmail
un-shortened URL [https://medium.com/@sologub/uk-investment-
trends-7d31f391d52...](https://medium.com/@sologub/uk-investment-
trends-7d31f391d52d)

~~~
IvanSologub
tnx

